# 5 acre homestead in Maine



## Aliceann (Apr 8, 2015)

I have 5 acres of wooded land with an old productive sugar bush. The house is large, hand made, with attached greenhouse, root cellar, 4 or 5 bedrooms. There are also several out buildings and a workshop. There are extensive gardens, fruit trees, berrys, and many herbs and flowers. It is a 35 year collection and an established permaculture as well. There is work to be done here to keep it all going. I am getting too old for this much house and buildings. Family is now grown up and gone. Time for me to downsize.Looking to get about 75,500. or best offer.This place needs a family and handyman and woman who will love it here. Are you the ones I am looking for ?? 
Aliceann


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

You'll need photos to sell your place.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

Where in Maine? Post some images.


----------

